# Escorted around pet store?



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

So last night after training my GF and I went to petsmart. The whole time we were there, one of the employees was following us around. No big deal it was slow in there so I figured he just wanted to look at our dogs more. Well, after we checked out he said he had to walk us to our car. I was very confused and asked why. He proceeded to tell us that a pitbull had attacked and killed a dog in one of the stores recently, so they have to escort all pitbulls around the store and out to their vehicles. He said they have been getting threats that people were going to kill all pitbulls they saw going into the stores after that. So he wanted to make sure we made out okay. What was funny to me about that is that Darcey (our pit) is the biggest baby ever haha. He has a CGC and is going for his BH soon. Now I know they don't know that. Also the only reason we were there was to get Darcey a sweater because at training he was really cold haha. 

Is this something going on at every store, or just the ones around here? It amazes me how people blame breeds not the people who happen to have them. I am trying to find the article that talks about it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There was some stupid thing going around the internet that I think this Halloween, they want people to run around killing pit bulls.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Walking you out to your car protecting you and your dog, what an employee! What made him think he could take out a crazy person? I wouldn't do that for minimum wage.
Usually the PS or PCo employees follow you around to push their training classes....now they are bodyguards!

Kill a Pit Bull Day on October 31: Real or Hoax?


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i believe there was a article that petsmart didnt allow pitbulls in their stores or training class or grooming i cant remember ill have to look that up too


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

It wasn't the halloween pit thing. I guess at one of our local petsmarts (we have four of them) a pitbull killed a scottish terrier that was a service dog. Now this crap has started. My parents saved that news paper so I am going to go get it later. I couldn't find anyhting online. I was just wondering if it was happening all over or just here.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Walking you out to your car protecting you and your dog, what an employee! What made him think he could take out a crazy person? I wouldn't do that for minimum wage.
> Usually the PS or PCo employees follow you around to push their training classes....now they are bodyguards!
> 
> Kill a Pit Bull Day on October 31: Real or Hoax?


Haha when he said he was going to walk us to our car for safety I started laughing. I thought it was a joke. I'm a Force Recon Marine. I am very capable of protecting myself and family (that includes my dogs).


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i found it Bully Breeds Banned From PetSmart's Doggie Day Camp | i Love Dogs


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm curious what the employees plan was to save you if you and your dog had been attacked? Was he a kung foo master or able to catch bullets? 

Personally I think thats B.S of Petsmart to ask their regular employees to take on that sort of responsibility, really. If they are that concerned, hire real security.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

PatchonGSD said:


> I'm curious what the employees plan was to save you if you and your dog had been attacked? Was he a kung foo master or able to catch bullets?
> 
> Personally I think thats B.S of Petsmart to ask their regular employees to take on that sort of responsibility, really. If they are that concerned, hire real security.


He told me he had a taser. 

Agreed, know reason he should have to do that. I think more than anything it "covers" their butt if something did happen.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Most likely its a polite way of making sure your dog didn't cause any trouble for any of their other customers?

Much easier to say "We are here looking out of your and your dogs safety" 
than telling a customer "sorry we have to watch your every step incase your pitt bull harasses another customer or their dog"


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Mooch said:


> Most likely its a polite way of making sure your dog didn't cause any trouble for any of their other customers?
> 
> Much easier to say "We are here looking out of your and your dogs safety"
> than telling a customer "sorry we have to watch your every step incase your pitt bull harasses another customer or their dog"


This.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree with Mooch and Sunflowers!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Considering that my daughter is a "retail slave" I am concerned that the store would ask an untrained probably minimum wage employee to follow you "to protect" you. Not to mention that your dog could do that as well and it sounds like you could. Another specific breed bias issue it sounds like.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Not around here. I've had my pit in a few stores in the last week or so, with no issues... 

I DID get an email about Selzer's comment... some people on facebook were planning and made a group about killing pit bulls on halloween night using antifreeze, meat, etc. WELL, glad my dogs go out on a leash to potty, so I can check the yard. Hoax or not, you can never be too sure!



onyx'girl said:


> Walking you out to your car protecting you and your dog, what an employee! What made him think he could take out a crazy person? I wouldn't do that for minimum wage.
> Usually the PS or PCo employees follow you around to push their training classes....now they are bodyguards!
> 
> Kill a Pit Bull Day on October 31: Real or Hoax?


Gosh, I took Recon to Petsmart for the first time last week because he finally had all his shots. Heard the trainer that I have met before (unfortunately) a few aisles down and was fortunate enough to complete avoid her during my trip. I can only imagine how she'd approach a PUPPY to sell classes. Well I would have laughed in her face and made him do cute things and she would have been stunned.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> He proceeded to tell us that a pitbull had attacked and killed a dog in one of the stores recently, so they have to escort all pitbulls around the store and out to their vehicles.


I too think this is about making sure pit bulls do not attack other dogs, not for the pit bulls (or the humans) protection.

It's sad some owner let the attack/killing occur in the first place


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> It's sad some owner let the attack/killing occur in the first place



Very true! I guess the story has it that it was a younger petite girl who had found the pitbull as a stray. Had him on a flexi lead and decided to take him to pets mart. She was going to keep him. Well when the terrier walked in the pitbull went after it and the girl lost control of the dog. Once the pitbull had the dog, no one wanted to try an help in fear the dog would bite them. This info is from the news paper so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I find many pit bull owners (or owners-to-be) are in major denial about any dog-dog aggression, insisting it's how they are raised.
Pit bulls, well-bred ones, anyway, are great dogs and people-lovers, I've found, one of my favorite dogs to work with in the shelter. However, denying there's a possibility of dog-dog aggression is foolhardy at best


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> I find many pit bull owners (or owners-to-be) are in major denial about any dog-dog aggression, insisting it's how they are raised.
> Pit bulls, well-bred ones, anyway, are great dogs and people-lovers, I've found, one of my favorite dogs to work with in the shelter. However, denying there's a possibility of dog-dog aggression is foolhardy at best


I couldn't tell you how many times people tell ME with MY pit bull, that they're only mean because of how they're raised, this and that. They don't even have a dog, but are telling me with the pit bull "facts" about them.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It's tragic, because these same folks will up and get rid of the dog if something happens. 
Usually things could have been prevented by separating the dogs when one is away, etc. but the denial is too much for them to consider doing so 

*Comments (Why animal is being re-homed, how long has animal been with you, where did you obtain him/her, what have you done to address issue(s), etc.): She has started being aggressive to our older dog, they've lived together since she was 2 months old but she is now unable to get along with her.
*

This is an actual owner surrender form, so I wrote to the owner and explained dog-dog aggression, and to crate/rotate and the woman got angry, said I was being mean, and to not write to her again. She was vehement that there was no such things as pit bull dog-dog aggression despite the fact I sent her the website link to http://www.pbrc.net/breedinfo.html


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> It's tragic, because these same folks will up and get rid of the dog if something happens.
> Usually things could have been prevented by separating the dogs when one is away, etc. but the denial is too much for them to consider doing so
> 
> *Comments (Why animal is being re-homed, how long has animal been with you, where did you obtain him/her, what have you done to address issue(s), etc.): She has started being aggressive to our older dog, they've lived together since she was 2 months old but she is now unable to get along with her.*
> ...


I feel like it isn't just pits, but owners like this think that if any breed of dog is attacking their other dog, there's no way to fix it, it can't be managed, and it's not normal. It just happens to be a lot more common with the pits and does so much more damage.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

OH yeah, I just had this discussion with my husband on the way home...one of our fosters got adopted last month and just got in a few tiffs with the resident dog(s?) and now will likely be returned.
I just don't understand why the belief dogs have to be perfect and never act like a dog, including getting in tiffs here and there 

OR...the assumption that it's ALL the new dog's fault...when maybe the presence of a new dog brought out some issues in the resident dogs, but of course the new dog has to be the one getting the boot


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thats a shame that something like that happened for those sort of measures to be taken but hey at least the employee wasnt just a creep following you around.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> OH yeah, I just had this discussion with my husband on the way home...one of our fosters got adopted last month and just got in a few tiffs with the resident dog(s?) and now will likely be returned.
> I just don't understand why the belief dogs have to be perfect and never act like a dog, including getting in tiffs here and there
> 
> OR...the assumption that it's ALL the new dog's fault...when maybe the presence of a new dog brought out some issues in the resident dogs, but of course the new dog has to be the one getting the boot


Yep. Had a dog returned at work who had always gotten along with dogs great with us, because he got into a tiff with the barn manager's dog where the gal whom adopted him was taking him while she worked/rode. No blood, they didn't even have to break it up, it dissapated* on it's own, but she returned him because he was aggressive. /facepalm

I just wish people like this had a sticker on their forehead from the get-go so we didn't have to waste our time.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It's discouraging for sure. 
If I gave up a dog every time it had a tiff or disagreement with another dog, we'd be dogless 

I gave her the link to "Mind Games", so praying she implements it and it helps...sigh...


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> It's discouraging for sure.
> If I gave up a dog every time it had a tiff or disagreement with another dog, we'd be dogless
> 
> I gave her the link to "Mind Games", so praying she implements it and it helps...sigh...


We can only hope.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

msvette2u said:


> OH yeah, I just had this discussion with my husband on the way home...one of our fosters got adopted last month and just got in a few tiffs with the resident dog(s?) and now will likely be returned.
> I just don't understand why the belief dogs have to be perfect and never act like a dog, including getting in tiffs here and there
> 
> OR...the assumption that it's ALL the new dog's fault...when maybe the presence of a new dog brought out some issues in the resident dogs, but of course the new dog has to be the one getting the boot


This is so sad and yet true. I helped a friend adopt a dog from the shelter. Darling young female border collie mix. She ws thrilled with the dog but after having it ONE WEEK, decided it was not getting along with her old Pug. The pug was a little unhappy but would have gotten over it eventually I think. She did not ask my advice or help, simply took the dog back to the shelter. 

Dogs, like people, often take time to adapt to change.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> after having it ONE WEEK, decided it was not getting along with her old Pug. The pug was a little unhappy but would have gotten over it eventually I think. She did not ask my advice or help, simply took the dog back to the shelter.


We advise "two week shut down" for almost all dogs adopted out into their new homes, at least intros lasting at least two weeks - had your friend done something like this, the adoption could have been salvaged.

It is my experience, though, they want things ready-made/easy like, toss the dogs together and everyone is happy harmony. No snarling, fighting, tiffs, disagreements, whatever. Unfortunately that's usually the exception, not the rule...!

Temple Grandin touches on this in her book "Animals Make us Human", Animals Make Us Human: Creating the Best Life for Animals: Temple Grandin, Catherine Johnson: 9780547248233: Amazon.com: Books

She ponders how living in "artificial" groups like dogs do when we have multiple dogs, affects them. 
It's an interesting read and gave me so much insight into our personal dog packs.


----------

